# Pizza



## chefkathleen (Jun 30, 2009)

What's your favorite way of reheating leftover pizza?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2009)

Toaster oven @ 300F.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't use them.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm with Andy. I use my toaster oven for a lot of things that a microwave would only screw-up.

Something that can use a dry "re-heat" use the toaster oven.

Bob


----------



## Janet H (Jun 30, 2009)

I use both for pizza.  The cold pizza goes into the microwave for a few seconds to take off the chill and then into the toaster oven (set to toast) for another minute or two. The result is perfect - crisped up crust, hot bubbly cheese, no leather - anywhere.


----------



## chilichip (Jun 30, 2009)

frying pan.  with the lid on and after it is heated  and the lid off ,I like the crust to stay crisp.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 30, 2009)

Another vote for the toaster oven. I couldn't live without mine. 
Well I could, but I wouldn't like it!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 1, 2009)

Microwave, or eat cold!


Depends what my hankering is for that morning, afternoon,


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 1, 2009)

the microwave...sprinkle a few drops of water on the pizza, cover, and heat on re-heat level (8) for 20 seconds...feel the bottom of the plate, reheat at 10 second intervals until hot


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 1, 2009)

*Jus like chilichip.  Always in a pan on top of the*

stove.  Nice crispy crust.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 1, 2009)

I had heard about it in a pan on top of the stove and tried it. Seemed to make the bottom tough. 
I usually just warm it in the oven. Haven't owned a toaster oven in years, so I just use my regular.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

cold or frying pan. microwave tastes rubbery to me.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Don't use them.



You don't use pizzas or leftovers? 

Sorry, couldn't resist that one.

For breakfast I eat my leftover pizza cold.  If I do want to heat it I use the oven or toaster oven just until the cheese is melted again.

_Edit to say Chefkathleen, I just saw your second post above and realize you were prob_ably talking about microwaves or toaster ovens!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 1, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> What's your favorite way of reheating leftover pizza?


 
The fastest and crispest way (imho) is a frying pan on top the stove.

I have an Advantium oven, so I usually use that, but never the microwave.  It turns the crust to cardboard.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL@LP. Wish I never had to use leftovers sometimes. 
 My mom was the kind of person that would buy a 20lb turkey for 3 ppl and we'd eat leftovers forever! 
 I was just wondering about this yesterday as we had had pizza the night before and were having what was left for lunch the next day. 
 Seems as if there's as many ways to reheat pizza as there is ways to make mac & cheese.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> LOL@LP. Wish I never had to use leftovers sometimes.
> My mom was the kind of person that would buy a 20lb turkey for 3 ppl and we'd eat leftovers forever!
> I was just wondering about this yesterday as we had had pizza the night before and were having what was left for lunch the next day.
> Seems as if there's as many ways to reheat pizza as there is ways to make mac & cheese.


 mac and cheese PIZZA!! yummy


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 1, 2009)

stomach acid, usually.
Otherwise, microwave.

If I didnt reheat in the microwave, it wouldnt get used, LOL


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm, new ideas for leftover pizza.......you got me thinking here.

- scrape all the toppings off the crust, add a little more sauce, heat in microwave and pour over noodles? (could even put garlic butter on crust and put in the oven for instant garlic toast.

- cut off the hard crust edge , roll up from wide end, secure with toothpick, bake and you have pizza crescents?

- turn one piece on top of another, insert in your grill and come out with a pizza panini?

- leave cold, julienne and put over lettuce and other veggies, top with Italian dressing for a pizza salad?

Just a thought


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Hmmm, new ideas for leftover pizza.......you got me thinking here.
> 
> - scrape all the toppings off the crust, add a little more sauce, heat in microwave and pour over noodles? (could even put garlic butter on crust and put in the oven for instant garlic toast.
> 
> ...


make my *garlic bread (butter**)* , butter a loaf of french bread and place under broiler till brown and crispy, remove from oven and top with favorite pizza toppings, place back in oven under broiler till cheese is melted and golden. viola!! garlic bread pizza a la MSM!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2009)

msmofet said:


> make my *garlic bread (butter**)* , butter a loaf of french bread and place under broiler till brown and crispy, remove from oven and top with favorite pizza toppings, place back in oven under broiler till cheese is melted and golden. viola!! garlic bread pizza a la MSM!!



Sounds good, but I was trying to come up with ways to change pizza that is already made to save Chef Kathleen from her fear of leftovers!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Sounds good, but I was trying to come up with ways to change pizza that is already made to save Chef Kathleen from her fear of leftovers!


 hmmmmmmmmmmmm ok then neva mind (using my best rosanna rosanadana accent)


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Sounds good, but I was trying to come up with ways to change pizza that is already made to save Chef Kathleen from her fear of leftovers!


 hmmmm actually i was running with your garlic toast theme and got runned over!! LOL


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2009)

msmofet said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm ok then neva mind (using my best rosanna rosanadana accent)



Don't get me wrong, I love your idea (and garlic butter) and may try that!  Oh, I loved Rosanna and all Gilda Radner's characters!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love your idea (and garlic butter) and may try that! Oh, I loved Rosanna and all Gilda Radner's characters!


let me know what you think if you try it.
 LOL i loved haunted honeymoon!! poor gene!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 2, 2009)

Laury - I think you are in pizza heaven, but what you must understand is that it doesn't matter how cold the pizza is, it's how warm the person you are sharing it with is 

Bob (this sentiment would work equally as well for you msmofet)


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 2, 2009)

[QUOTE- scrape all the toppings off the crust, add a little more sauce, heat in microwave and pour over noodles? (could even put garlic butter on crust and put in the oven for instant garlic toast.

 Okay. yuck. LOL I don't know it might work. 


- cut off the hard crust edge , roll up from wide end, secure with toothpick, bake and you have pizza crescents?

 Cool  idea.


- turn one piece on top of another, insert in your grill and come out with a pizza panini?

Reminds me of pizza subs I used to get as a kid.

- leave cold, julienne and put over lettuce and other veggies, top with Italian dressing for a pizza salad?

This one got me. No way.


][/QUOTE]

I'm thinking that either it's gonna be in the oven or in the dog.


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2009)

I heat mine in the oven on the pizza stone if I am heating it. More often than not I just eat it straight out of the fridge.


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jul 2, 2009)

Totally the toaster oven! It's perfect for a few pieces at a time, and it reheats fast.


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2009)

My pizza slices are often too big for my toaster oven. Either I have a very small toaster oven or my slices are very large


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe I have a mack daddy sized toaster and don't even know it


----------



## msmofet (Jul 3, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Laury - I think you are in pizza heaven, but what you must understand is that it doesn't matter how cold the pizza is, it's how warm the person you are sharing it with is
> 
> Bob (this sentiment would work equally as well for you msmofet)


 awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  ty muahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## babetoo (Jul 4, 2009)

i love cold pizza.....have done in micro but crust is ruined. so in a heavy skillet on top of stove. i can see if there was a large amount , how this could get crazy. so then would do in reg. oven. no toaster oven here.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

now i want pizza


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 4, 2009)

Wal-Mart, Tom Thumb and Kroger have good take and bakes if you're feeling lazy. (i usually am)


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Wal-Mart, Tom Thumb and Kroger have good take and bakes if you're feeling lazy. (i usually am)


 motel room without microwave or a celeste supreme pizza for 1 would hit the spot!!


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 4, 2009)

Pizza hut delivers. LOL


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 4, 2009)

As far as reheating pizza, if we're reheating a whole pie that we've brought home from takeout, we reheat it in the oven at 450 degrees for 5-10 minutes depending on the thickness of the crust.  For individual leftover slices, we nuke them in the microwave.

And don't turn your noses up at Walmart's "take & bake" pizzas.  They're actually pretty good.  We frequently buy the plain cheese variety (which is topped with a pretty healthy amount of cheese) & add our own toppings at home:  turkey pepperoni, turkey sausage, anchovies, whatever suits our fancy.  Always turns out great.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Pizza hut delivers. LOL


 well yes maybe if i wasn't in podunk!! LOL


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 5, 2009)

ooo, I"ve been in Podunk. Watch out for the guy and his uncledaddy. They're scary.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pizza night for us*

I fried up some sweet italian sausage






sauteed some red and green peppers with onion 





And used my special favorite canned tomatoes to make the pizza sauce. 





My wife made the dough cause I can't do that to save my life





After the dough was ready I got it divided up and started making the pizzas













The pizzas could have been made with just the sauce which is a traditional way for italians to eat it and I grew up with it made that way. But we've gotten to bastardizing it with cheese, pepperoni, black olives, sausage , peppers and onions.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 5, 2009)

That looks great Bourbon!


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks great! Yum!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> ooo, I"ve been in Podunk. Watch out for the guy and his uncledaddy. They're scary.


  i think i saw them!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

bourbon said:


> I fried up some sweet italian sausage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you meanie!! no fair!!  now thats just mean!! i want some!! LOL that looks fantabulus!!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 6, 2009)

I reheat in the oven usually in the foil that it was saved in but I am very intrigued by the frypan on the stove, covered.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 6, 2009)

msmofet said:


> you meanie!! no fair!!  now thats just mean!! i want some!! LOL that looks fantabulus!!



Come on down to Georgia, we always have plenty


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

bourbon said:


> Come on down to Georgia, we always have plenty


 be careful what you say!! i would think nothing of driving from nj for homemade pizza!!


----------



## bourbon (Jul 6, 2009)

msmofet said:


> be careful what you say!! i would think nothing of driving from nj for homemade pizza!!




I know that feeling. When I lived in New York, I looked for excuses to go to Rhode Island just for some good pizza (and to see the folks )


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

bourbon said:


> I know that feeling. When I lived in New York, I looked for excuses to go to Rhode Island just for some good pizza (and to see the folks )


 i look for any excuse to get away from the family!! 


who said that?


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 8, 2009)

> mac and cheese *PIZZA*!! yummy


----------



## msmofet (Jul 8, 2009)




----------

